# Ashtabula - Spring 2007



## Koze (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone been out fishing on Ashtabula yet?

I stopped by the landing at Eggerts last week and only saw one empty trailer.

Is it too early for fishing on Astabula?


----------



## Koze (May 1, 2006)

I am hoping to do some fishing Memorial Day weekend if I can fix a nagging starter issue on the boat.

I would appreciate any general suggestions (not asking for exact spots) on location and lures/rigs that are working.

Has anyone been doing any good on the Bula?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would fish between The Crossing and the bay to the south of the creek mouth.

If you work the edges of the river channel or creek channel you shouldn't have any problems finding fish.

The general rule on Ashtabula is to fish the north end of the lake early in the year. I like to use bottom bouncers and spinners. If you can find hard bottom you will do much better than you will in the mud.


----------



## Koze (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info holms.

I wasn't sure if it would be better to try south or even further north of the crossing.

Sounds like I will be better off trying south of the crossing than north then.

Thanks again.

Hopefully the weather cooperates :-?


----------

